

The Beginning Of The End Of The Videogame Disc? - vascoos01
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/the-beginning-of-the-end-of-the-videogame-disc-

======
stcredzero
Valve's Steam network distribution has been around for awhile. Though, from
what I've seen, that was used largely as a way to republish old games. (I have
Steam on my laptop.) In any case, this has been coming down the pike awhile.

